# Return midget wrestling?



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 19, 2004)

This is more of an economic question.  My father said he used to watch midget wrestling on T.V. in the 60s, but they don't do it any more.  

Yet all the non-midget wrestling guys on T.V. are now making really big money, but doesn't this discriminate against all the good midget wrestlers who are denied from making all this money?  So in all fairness, why shouldn't midget wrestling return to T.V.?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 19, 2004)

I think most people with dwarfism refer to themselves as dwarf or a "little person" - I think they find the term "midget" unpleasant.

I don't see why a dwarf wrestler shouldn't wrestle. Perhaps there is something to being treated (or not being treated) as a side-show act, but being respected.

Not that I think pro wrestlers necessarily do it for the respect.

ETA:  You might be able to find out more at: http://www.lpaonline.org/


----------



## Fight with attitude (Sep 19, 2004)

Watch wrestling in Mexico..CMLL and AAA have lots of midget wrestling.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 19, 2004)

lol wrong forum.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Sep 19, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> lol wrong forum.


hmmm...I think we should turn this into a pro wrestling forum


----------



## JDenz (Sep 20, 2004)

We already got one
(hehehehe I told them we already got one)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Watching the smaller wrestlers preform was always one of the highlights in the olden days. They put on a terrific show and got the crowd into the event.

I would love to see a little more of them in the bigger wrestling arenas.

Trouble is McMann runs most of what you see on TV these days and if it is not some stupid story line or T&A  it never gets on TV.  If only he would get rid of half the story lines (sopeopra stuff) and have more wrestling (good guys bad guys etc. ) the shows would be much better


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Watching the smaller wrestlers preform was always one of the highlights in the olden days. They put on a terrific show and got the crowd into the event.
> 
> I would love to see a little more of them in the bigger wrestling arenas.
> 
> Trouble is McMann runs most of what you see on TV these days and if it is not some stupid story line or T&A it never gets on TV. If only he would get rid of half the story lines (sopeopra stuff) and have more wrestling (good guys bad guys etc. ) the shows would be much better


It just seems to me that the midget wrestlers of the 60's, and the ones who would like to get back into it today, are being deprived of a big fat paycheck.  To me this is a form of discrimination and I'm surprised some civil liberties union lawyer hasn't sniffed this out yet?  I would like to see midget wrestlers make a six figure income/year, like some of the big name stars out there.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I think most people with dwarfism refer to themselves as dwarf or a "little person" - I think they find the term "midget" unpleasant.
> 
> I don't see why a dwarf wrestler shouldn't wrestle. Perhaps there is something to being treated (or not being treated) as a side-show act, but being respected.
> 
> ...


I know for a fact that there is a biological difference between a dwarf and a midget.  There is a gentlemen in downtown Boston who sells newspapers for a living who is a dwarf, and I discussed this situation before I started this new thread, and he also told me that midgets and dwarves fall into two categories.

But because I do not know the politically correct name for 'midget wrestling', that generic term will do.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> lol wrong forum.


Sorry, I really wanted to discuss this issue, but thought 'grappling' was a general term for all wrestling type activities.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 20, 2004)

> I know for a fact that there is a biological difference between a dwarf and a midget.


 _Really_.  Would you be so kind as to tell me what the biological difference is?  Dwarfism is a developmental disorder that can be triggered by a variety of biological causes.  What constitutes a midget?


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> _Really_. Would you be so kind as to tell me what the biological difference is? Dwarfism is a developmental disorder that can be triggered by a variety of biological causes. What constitutes a midget?


Dwarfism vs midget: 

Dwarfism is characterized by a disproportionate growth of the skeleton, while the midget is a dimunitive adult with no disproportion of the skeleton.

General Tom Thumb of P.T. Barnum fame is the classic example of a midget, he was less than five feet tall as an adult, yet all his limbs, head, body, hands and feet were in total proportion, unlike those found in dwarfism.

So there is a biological difference between a dwarf and a midget, though there might be dozens of causes for these two distinct conditions.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 20, 2004)

Huh! So in midget wrestling, it is dwarves or midgets that wrestle?  I've never seen it.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Huh! So in midget wrestling, it is dwarves or midgets that wrestle? I've never seen it.


Your loss.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 20, 2004)

Would you like to answer the question, then?


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> Watch wrestling in Mexico..CMLL and AAA have lots of midget wrestling.


Why not bring midget wrestling back to the U.S. and give them a big paycheck?


----------



## Fight with attitude (Sep 20, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> Why not bring midget wrestling back to the U.S. and give them a big paycheck?


Not to many people want it...all midget wrestling ever was is comedy and comedy doesn't draw money so even if you brought them back they wouldn't get a big pay check and rightfully so because they can't draw money.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> Not to many people want it...all midget wrestling ever was is comedy and comedy doesn't draw money so even if you brought them back they wouldn't get a big pay check and rightfully so because they can't draw money.


I disagree that midget wrestling was comedy.  Full grown men earning a living grappling, in either midget wrestling or other professional wrestling, is not meant to be intentionally funny, though sometimes 'both' are equally unintentionally funny.

There is no reason not to return midget wrestling and have those men and women earn the six figure incomes commanded by their WWF wrestling brothers and sisters.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Sep 21, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> I disagree that midget wrestling was comedy. Full grown men earning a living grappling, in either midget wrestling or other professional wrestling, is not meant to be intentionally funny, though sometimes 'both' are equally unintentionally funny.
> 
> There is no reason not to return midget wrestling and have those men and women earn the six figure incomes commanded by their WWF wrestling brothers and sisters.


Look at kurt angle a few years ago ..he was doing a ton of comedy.

WWF wrestlers don't get paid six figure incomes...the lower guys which is where the migets would first start off if they were hired would get a 1,500 per night...when the wrestlers buy there rental cars and paid for a hotel it comes to a lot less.


----------



## still learning (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello, Didn't realize there was a difference. Thanks for the info. What do we call people with small mines (the ones who don't know what they are doing) in big bodies? ...shiii no tell....aloha


----------

